# brown slime on my duncan



## coralbandit

I have 2 duncan corals.1 is about a year old and growing new heads all the time.The second one arrived about 3 months ago.It had 4 heads which quickly grew to 10 heads! I just received marc weis reef bugs(a new food that is supposed to be live bacteria and plankton.)I used this product on three separate days(it clouded my water after application , but cleared within 1 hour) and I notice"residue(slime)" that seemed to be from food.After third application I noticed that duncan #2 was "gathering " brown slime(residual slime from feeding was white) on a group of heads.I have clipped that section from main body and dipped both in coral rx.I would like to know if anyone has used reef bugs(it smelled like yeast) or if anyone could help explain brown slime.My first duncan is fine and no other tankmates seem affected.


----------



## coralbandit

Have just read a bunch on what they call"brown jelly".It's a killer!Possible causes can be from other tank mates(mostly inverts,but some fish) and anything "landing" on coral and deteriorating(this seems most likely).Old school remedies include; kent lugol, and iodine.Newer thoughts say iodine is useless(besides bleaching your coral).I'm glad I read and spoke with staff at my LFS(they are knowledgable and have real experience{own tanks,breed....) because the med I got "coral rx" said it no iodine on bottle which made me wonder.Neweer thought also said to remove infected area when possible.So I'll update if remaing heads live and recover or not.


----------



## coralbandit

Three days in; main duncan colony(still in tank) looks good ,healthy with no jelly.The cutting turned out to contain 2 bony heads with foursoft heads each.It is in seperate container(floating in tank with 2xdaily water change)seemed to have a little BJ still on stem.My cut of the coral was horrible(not even/or straight ), and cracked the good head that had to go with bad.BOTH got dipped again today and then put back(respectively).The main colony showed no sign of stress 24 hours after first dip; so I hope this works out.The good head on cutting although cracked(right in the middle) seemed ok before second dip (crossing my fingers and keeping it in QT).


----------



## coralbandit

one week since last post;cutting did not make it.Yesterday I woke up to yet another head(opposite side from before) covered in brown jelly.Immediately dipped it(same treatment as before) and replaced.It didn't look all open this a.m. , so I dipped again today.It seems the desease or treatments may have to continue longer.The original duncan looked good for 7 days straight but then brown jelly covered a whole head overnight ,again! Have another duncan on other side of tank as of yet unaffected.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Sucks man. Sorry.


----------



## coralbandit

wel after dipping every other day since last post the brown slime was all over the third and final head of the duncan.I would have to question whether the dip did any thing besides remove what was visable.The active ingredient of the dip I believe are all natural(similiar to melafix/primafix{which through past freshwater experiences I have no faith in}).So I would give coral rx two thumbs down as treatment I'll ever use again for anything.Nothing else in my tank seems to have been affected(thank God) , so this leads me back to believing the marc weiss reef bugs food was the cause.If in the near(next month or so) future the desease shows up I'll reconsider my opinion but now ;same rating as med,boo his.Hopefully sharing my corals misfortune will help anyone who unfortunately has an encounter with brown slime.The only thing I know I was right about in the beginning is IT'S A KILLER!


----------



## SimoneAlan

I got "coral rx" said it no iodine on bottle which made me wonder.Neweer thought also said to remove infected area when possible.So I'll update if remaing heads live and recover or not.




--------------------------------
We Know Your Expectations for Flashpoint Seasons 1-4 DVD Films, We Reach It


----------



## shutter

Corals - Bacterial

Hope this works, not good at links.


----------



## coralbandit

Thanks for link; good read!I still believe that the Marc weiss "reef bugs" food was the cause(possibly through fault of my application),but none the less,have no issues in tank since.This tank(have 2 reefs) was/is slow and only turns over 7-10 times an hour with 3 [email protected] 425GPH on 5 times a day for 30 minutes each.I believe when I added the food some landed on duncan and began(as your link stated) deteriorating ,while settled on coral.Massive current is always great help in reefs,but this is home to my pipes, so it can't be ballistic all the time.Believe me when I say "I stir up my 75 " with 2 hydors(1025gph)2 more (750GPH) and 2more(250 GPH) on every other 15 minutes during lighting cycle.Thanks!


----------

